# Ipod 80 - Price in SP Road, Bangalore ?



## gsenthil (Dec 31, 2007)

Hello Guys,

Any idea about the price of Ipod 80 GB in SP Road, Bangalore. Do they provide bill ?. I presume the warranty would be company warranty.

Any other place to get ipod @ the cheapest price in Bangalore ?
I did enquire the same in national market. It costs between 10K to 10.5K. I am a little sceptical buying it here as it is a grey market and am worried abt fakes.... 

Any pointers would be of great help.

Thanks a ton in advance....


----------



## desiibond (Dec 31, 2007)

I would suggest you to buy at the following places:

1) apple store (imagine) at forum mall
2) computerwarehouse at MG Road
3) Glasgow computers in brigade road.

I will not go for ipod in SP Road and National market as they sell it unsealed and there is huge possibility of putting in duplicate earphones and charger.


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Jan 2, 2008)

what's the rate at apple store?


----------



## gsenthil (Jan 3, 2008)

W i d e S c r e e N said:


> what's the rate at apple store?



13.4 K


----------



## PraKs (Jan 3, 2008)

Check out Apple mall As well Reliance Stores they also started Apple products.

U can Bargain in E Zone


----------



## desiibond (Jan 3, 2008)

No. Not ezone. Once they tried to sell a defective TV to my friend. I don't trust this store. They say their pricing is lower than market pricing but hell no.


----------



## Dannydipu007 (May 4, 2008)

Poor chap none has answered his Question till now 

The price of Apple Ipod 80-  is 12k dude....


----------

